# Chốt nhanh bảng giá tủ rượu âm tường 2001



## Dung Thủy (12/8/21)

Chốt nhanh bảng giá tủ rượu âm tường 2001
1. Tủ rượu Kadeka KA39WR
Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA39WR 39 chai là loại tủ đứng độc lộc hoặc âm tường đang được ưa chuộng hiện nay:

•    Báo giá tủ rượu âm tường tốt: liên hệ.
•    Nếu gia đình có một lượng vang vừa phải, vừa có nhu cầu sử dụng, vừa lưu trữ. Bạn nên chọn tủ rượu với sức chứa tầm 39 chai với các khay gỗ tùy chỉnh vị trí đặt.
•    Tủ ướp rượu vang Kadeka có thiết kế tinh gọn và dễ sử dụng với hệ thông bảng điều khiển nằm bên ngoài, ổ khóa nằm trên giúp dễ dàng thao tác. Tay nắm, bộ khung làm bằng thép không gỉ.
2. Tủ rượu Kadeka KA45WR:
Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA45WR thế hệ mới của Kadeka có thiết kế đặc biệt có thể đặt gọn trong kệ bếp, quầy bar mini.

•    Bảng giá tủ rượu âm tường : liên hệ.
•    Thiết kế để ở kệ bếp nên tất cả bộ phận của tủ đều nằm trên một đường thẳng, duy chỉ có cánh cửa tủ và tay nắm thiết kế nhô ra phía trước để tiện việc mở – đóng tủ.
•    Tủ ướp rượu mang màu sắc hiện đại từ kiểu dáng thon gọn và nội thất màu đen chủ đạo.
•    Hệ thống cửa và tay nắm làm bằng thép không gỉ, độ bền cao. Phần tay nắm hình thang, tạo sự sang trọng và gọn gàng.




>> Xem thêm: Báo giá tủ bảo quản rượu vang bán chạy nhất
3. Tủ ướp rượu tủ rượu âm tường đơn giản Malloca MWC20BG:
Tủ bảo quản rượu vang Malloca MWC20BG thuộc Giá bán tủ bảo quản rượu vang loại tủ bảo quản rượu đang được ưa chuộng bởi thiết kế sang trọng phù hợp với nhiều không gian.

•    Tủ bảo quản rượu vang âm tường/độc lập
•    Sức chứa: ~20 chai
•    Một vùng nhiệt độ, điều chỉnh 5-20 độ C
•    Hệ thống điều khiển cảm ứng
4. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC-24CP:
Tủ bảo quản rượu Malloca MWC24CP được sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại đặt tiêu chuẩn châu âu, thiết kế độc đáo, sang trọng.

•    Dung tích : 56 lít ( 24 chai tiêu chuẩn )
•    Nhiệt độ bảo quản : 4 – 20 độ C
•    Công suất : 160W
•    Điện áp sử dụng : 220V/50Hz
•    Kích thước sản phẩm : W592 x D545 x H455 mm


----------

